# OEM NGK Spark Plug Gap



## mann777 (Jul 15, 2006)

Could somebody let me know recently i had purchased 6 OEM plugs from Nissan and fitted it, but does it require to re-gap the settings prior to fit or could they be installed directly.


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

mann777 said:


> Could somebody let me know recently i had purchased 6 OEM plugs from Nissan and fitted it, but does it require to re-gap the settings prior to fit or could they be installed directly.


You bought spark plugs from Nissan? Yeah, you should make sure they are properly gapped for your engine.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

depending on which ones you buy, they will be pre-gapped. im not sure which ones you use but if you take the ones we use for an altima for example, bkr7-11, the 11 specifies that its gapped to .043" or 1.1mm. likewise, a plug with a -9 would be .9mm or .035" and so on. if i didnt confuse you, i hope this helps out...
if you have the number from the spark plug and its an NGK, this should help you out.


----------



## mann777 (Jul 15, 2006)

The OEM plugs were NGK PLFR5A-11 which were factory set to 0.044mm. Is this the right gap or u need to reset this to ???. I also wanted to what is the standard GAP required for these models.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

check the data plate underneath the hood... it should have that info there...


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

ok... according to the fsm, the gap, using plug: PLFR5A-11 should be 1.1mm or .043". according to the fsm, that is also a platinum tipped plug.
you can get your copy of the fsm here.
PhatG20 - Downloads


----------



## mann777 (Jul 15, 2006)

thanks buddy, i just realiseda typo error on my mail, it is 1.1mm. Great ! will start working in tandem with the FSM requirements.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

FWIW, a .44 gapped plug won't make any difference versus a .43 gapped plug.


----------



## chrissyz (Aug 28, 2016)

*.html.why.so.serious.com*

Nissan Forum - Reply to Topic..


----------

